# Obama!!!



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

The entire world will be better off now, including ourselves. Even you misguided, union and non-union, workers will benefit from the jobs that will be created. You'll see!! What a great night it is!!


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Love ya Surfbh.....but it's kinda hard to talk while I bang my head against the wall .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

surfbh said:


> The entire world will be better off now, including ourselves. Even you misguided, union and non-union, workers will benefit from the jobs that will be created. You'll see!! What a great night it is!!


 
Give it a while then come back and visit these words you wrote and see if you still feel the same, this time next year.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As I said before this is America, this too shall pass, we have weathered worse and will again in the future. It is Barracks turn let's see what happens.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> It is Barracks turn let's see what happens.


This is one of the most intelligent things I have seen posted in a long time.


----------

